# Pictures for Marty



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 

The pictures from HAGRS are in the mail..  

BulletBob


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,,Marty who, which Marty???? 
thank you so much. 
I must get moving on the 1:24 th scale buildings for the town of Duncan so the Live steamers will have a place for photos.


----------



## Dan Moore (Jan 3, 2008)

1.24 is a little small for 1.20 engines and cars !/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob

I did get the DVDs in the mail. right after the show tonight I only had time to see the thumbnails and I'm not sure you sent the right DVDs????
All these women,,,,I have no idea who they are and from what club???
Are you sure ??? this has nothing to do with trains. Dan Moore would love them?? Maybe I should show him???
thanks anyway, Let me know how much I owe you and I'll send a check..


----------



## Dan Moore (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty when can i drive down to see the dvd,s. or can you bring them to the show tomorrow ?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty was Larry's man thong in there?


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

See me @ the Cabin Fever meeting on Sunday in Lawrence..
Looking forward to seeing good friends & the UP station..
Will probably go to Free State later..

BulletBob


----------

